# المواصفات الفنية لتنفيذ الأرضية المعشبة لملعب كرة القدم



## architect one (12 أكتوبر 2008)

المواصفات الفنية لتنفيذ الأرضية المعشبة لملعب كرة القدم

الغاية من المشروع:
إن الغرض من المشروع هو تجهيز الأرضية المعشبة من العشب الطبيعي للعب مباريات كرة القدم حسب مواصفات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم FIFA بحيث تكون دائمة الاخضرار على مدار السنة ويمكن استعمالها في كل الأوقات ويتضمن هذا العمل تنفيذ تعشيب الملاعب وصيانتها .

الآليات المطلوبة:
1.	جرار خاص بالملاعب مع دواليب مصنعة خصيصاً لأرضية الملاعب المعشبة لا يقل عن 30 حصان.
2.	آلة قص العشب (يجرها الجرار) مع خزان تجميع للعشب المقصوص مع نوع سيلندر.
3.	آلة نثر السماد (يجرها الجرار).
4.	آلة رش المبيدات (يجرها الجرار).
5.	آلة تثقيب الأرض وتهويتها (يجرها الجرار) تثقب لعمق لا يقل عن 15 سم وبتباعد لا يزيد عن 20 سم في كل الاتجاهات .
6.	آلة تخطيط الملاعب.
7.	آلة فرش رمل خاصة لملاعب تفرش رمل بسماكة 1 – 5 مم.
8.	آلة وضع بذور خاصة بالملاعب.
9.	آلة تقطيع شاقولي خاصة بالملاعب.
10. آلة حصاد رولات عشب جاهزة لنقل العشب جاهز من مكان لأخر.

الشروط الفنية والأعمال المطلوبة:
1.	قشط التربة: يتم القشط بواسطة الآليات حيث تقشط التربة مهما كان نوعها للوصول إلى التربة الصخرية ويشمل السعر رفع وترحيل التربة بما في ذلك أجور العمال والآليات وكل ما يلزم لإتمام العمل مع العلم بأنه يجب ترحيل النواتج إلى المواقع التي يددها الإشراف.
2.	حفر الأرضية الصخرية:يتم حفر الأرض على كامل مساحة الملعب بواسطة الآليات حتى عمق 45 سم من مستوى الأرضية المعشبة ويشمل السعر رفع وترحيل البقايا حتى المواقع التي تحددها البلدية.
3.	ردم وتسوية الموقع: بعد تمام الحفر يتم ردم كامل الملعب بواسطة الآليات ببقايا المقالع التي يجب أن تكون خالية من التربة الزراعية وأن تكون متجانسة ويتم الردم والدحل بواسطة المداحل الرجاجة للوصول إلى المستوى المطلوب وتحقيق ميول الأرض المطلوبة بواقع 1 % بكافة الاتجاهات المخطط المرفق ويتم التأكد من الميول بواسطة الأجهزة المساحية ويجب أن يتم أخذ عينات من التربة بعد الردم والدحل لفحصها بالمخبر ويشمل السعر كافة الأعمال والمواد والآليات وكل ما يلزم لإتمام العمل.
4.	حفر وتنفيذ نظام المجاري: يقوم المتعهد بحفر وتنفيذ نظام المجاري المحيطية بما في ذلك غرف التفتيش ويتم تنفيذ القساطل من البلاستيك بمقطع لا يقل عن 12 إنش ويجب أن يتم وضع القساطل البلاستيكية على طبقة من الرمل تحقق ميول لا يقل عن 0.5 % ويتم تنفيذ غرف التفتيش من قساطل بيتونية بقطر داخلي لا يقل عن 80 سم تتوضع بشكل شاقولي فوق بعضها حسب الارتفاع المطلوب ويجب أن تتم تغطية غرف التفتيش بواسطة بلاطة من البيتون المسلح يترك فيها فتحة لدخول قسطل من البلاستيك بقطر 12 إنش لتركيب تجهيزات التهوية أثناء فترة الصيف ويكون السطح العلوي لغرفة التفتيش بمنسوب أقل من السطح النهائي للعشب بمقدار 25 سم.
5.	حفر خندق التصريف: يتم حفر خنادق التصريف بعرض 40 سم وبالعمق المطلوب والملحوظ بالمخططات وذلك ضمن الملعب وكذلك يتم حفر خنادق المجمعات الرئيسية على جانب طرفي الملعب وذلك بواسطة الآليات ويمنع وضع بقايا الحفر على سطح الملعب وإنما يجب أن تعبأ على حاويات خاصة متحركة وتنقل فوراً لخارج الملعب ويشترط في الحفر أن يتم آلياً بحيث يضمن عدم انهيار جوانب الخنادق أثناء الحفر ويشمل السعر كافة الأعمال والمواد والآليات وكل ما يلزم لإتمام العمل.
6.	تركيب حفر التصريف: يتم تركيب حفر التفتيش بالأماكن الملحوظة في المخططات ويمكن صبها في الموقع ولكن يفضل أن تكون مسبقة الصنع وجاهزة وتوضع على طبقة من بيتون النظافة بسماكة 10 سم ويشمل السعر قيمة حفر التفتيش واليد العاملة والتركيب وكل ما يلزم لإتمام العمل بما في ذلك الغطاء للمثقب الخاص.
7.	تركيب أنابيب التصريف العميقة: يتم تركيب أنابيب التصريف المثقبة التي يجب أن تكون مستوردة من أوروبا ومصنعة خصيصاً لهذا النوع من العمل ويجب أن تكون هذه الأنابيب من الـ PVC أو البولي إيتلين بقطر 15 سم ويجب أن تكون مقواة بحلقات متكررة من نفس المادة لضمان عدم انطباقها تحت الضغط.ويتم تركيب هذه الأنابيب بعد فرش طبقة من الرمل النهري أو البحري المغسول لضمان تحقيق الميول المطلوبة ويتم تركيبها على شكل خطوط عرضية على كامل عرض الملعب بتباعد 6 م من محور الخط إلى محور الخط الأخر ويجب أن تحاط هذه الأنابيب على كامل خطوط التصريف بشرائح ترشيح خاصة على شكل أنابيب مرنة وتكون من طبقتين طبقة خارجية عبارة عن نسيج غير منسوج يسمح بمرور المياه ويمنع مرور الأتربة والعوالق الناعمة وطبقة داخلية سميكة عبارة عن ألياف متشابكة من البلاستيك تسمح بإبقاء فراغ دائم حول أنابيب التصريف المثقبة وهذه الأنابيب المرنة يجب أن تكون مستوردة من بلد أوروبي ومصنعة خصيصاً لتصريف ملاعب كرة القدم بحيث تسمح بمرور المياه وتمنع مرور الأتربة وتسمح بمرور الهواء لتهوية جذور العشب ويشمل السعر كافة الأعمال واليد العاملة والآليات وكل ما يلزم لإتمام العمل (انظر المخطط المرفق).
8.	تركيب أنابيب التصريف السطحية: بعد ردم خنادق التصريف العميقة يتم حفر خنادق تصريف سطحية بعرض 25 سم متعامدة مع الأنابيب العميقة وبعمق يلامس السطح العلوي لأنابيب التصريف العميقة ومن أنابيب التصريف السطحية المتعامدة مع الأنابيب العميقة وبتباعد قدره 3 م على كامل طول الملعب وبعدد 21 خط تصريف وتكون هذه الخطوط بقطر لا يقل عن 10 سم ومصنوعة من البلاستيك المثقب على شكل رولات مستوردة ويتم تركيبها فوق الخطوط العرضية والمتعامدة معها وفي نقاط التقاطع يتم تركيب وصلات على شكل حرف T تدخل ضمن الأنابيب العميقة ومن ثم يتم التغطية بالبحص المغسول وتكون وظيفة هذه الأنابيب ضمان التصريف والتهوية للسطح العشبي (انظر المخطط المرفق).
9.	تركيب أنابيب التصريف الرئيسية:يتم تركيب أنابيب التصريف الرئيسية من الـ PVC بقطر 12 إنش وذلك بين غرف التفتيش ومن ثم يتم توجيهها إلى المجاري العامة ويجب أن يتم عمل وصلة مع سكر إلى خزان التجميع الأرضي ويترك حرية اختيار أثناء الاستعمال لتوجيه المياه إلى المجاري العامة أو إلى خزان التجميع حسب الحاجة ويشمل السعر ثمن المواد واليد العاملة والآليات وكل ما يلزم لإتمام العمل .
10.	ردم خنادق التصريف: بعد أن يتم تركيب الأنابيب المثقبة والمحاطة بشرائح الحماية وكذلك تركيب الأنابيب الرئيسية يتم ردم خنادق التصريف بعد تثبيت أطراف شرائح الحماية بواسطة مثبتات خاصة إلى الأرض المردومة بحيث تحافظ على عموديتها قدر الإمكان ومن ثم يتم ردم الخنادق بواسطة البحص المغسول بقطر لا يقل عن 5 سم ولا يزيد عن 15 سم وذلك على كامل مساحة الخنادق حتى إتمام استواء سطح الخندق العلوي مع سطح التربة المردومة والمرصوصة.
11.	حفر خنادق التصريف الثانوية: بعد ردم خنادق التصريف الرئيسية يتم حفر خنادق التصريف الثانوية بالعمق والعرض الوارد في المخططات وذلك وفق خطوط متوازية على طول الملعب ويجب حفر هذه الخنادق بواسطة حفارة خاصة (ناعورة) تحقق العمق والمقطع المطلوب وأن يتم نقل التربة الناتجة عن الحفر بواسطة ناقل ميكانيكي إلى تريلا تسير بنفس سرعة آلة الحفر وبجانبها لمنع تساقط الأتربة عل أرض الملعب وتكون الحفارة مزودة بخزان يقوم بتعبئة الفراغ الحاصل عن حفر الخنادق بواسطة بحص مغسول ومنخوب بالأقطار الواردة في المخططات الحاجة ويشمل السعر أجور الآليات والأعمال وكل ما يلزم لإتمام العمل .
12.	تمديد شبكة أنابيب الري: يتم تمديد شبكة أنابيب الري وتكون مصنوعة من مادة البولي إيتلين بأقطار حسب المخطط المرفق ويحافظ على أن تكون القساطل موجودة فوق خنادق التصريف ويتم تركيب الأنابيب حسب ما ذكر في المخططات بحيث تغذي كافة الرشاشات وبعد تركيب الشبكة يتم فحصها قبل الردم بضغط 10 بار بعد إغلاق كافة منافذ الرشاشات ويشمل السعر ثمن المواد واليد العاملة وكل ما يلزم لإتمام العمل .
13.	خزان مياه أرضي: على المتعهد تنفيذ خزان مياه أرضي من البيتون المسلح بحجم 100 متر مكعب مخصص لتجميع مياه التصريف وكذلك استقبال مياه البلدية وذلك لاستعمالها أثناء فتح المرشات باعتبار أن تدفق المياه غير كافي لتزويد المضخات بالمياه الكافية ويجب أن يزود الخزان بفتحة دخول مياه التصريف مع سكر خاص في حال الرغبة في فصل مياه التصريف عن الخزان مستقبلاً خاصة عند ظهور أمراض على العشب حيث تغلق ويتم تعقيم الخزان ويجب أن يزود الخزان بفتحة لتزويده بمياه البلدية مع فواشة خاصة ويشمل السعر كافة الأعمال بما في ذلك اليد العاملة والمواد وكل ما يلزم لتسليم العمل جاهزاً.
14.	تمديدات التحكم بالمرشات: يتم تمديد خطوط كهرباء 24 فولط تربط ما بين لوحة التحكم الالكترونية والمرشات وذلك ضمن أنابيب بلاستيك وذلك حسب ما هو وارد في المخططات وكذلك توصيل كابل كهربائي من أقرب لوحة كهربائية إلى لوحة التحكم وكذلك ربط المضخات الكهربائية بلوحة التحكم ويشمل السعر كافة المواد وكل ما يلزم لتسليم العمل جاهزاً.
15.	توريد وتركيب مقياس الرطوبة: يجب توريد مقياس رطوبة الكتروني يزرع ضمن أرضية الملعب ويربط بلوحة التحكم وهذا المقياس يعطي نسبة الرطوبة في التربة ليتم التحكم بمقدار المياه اللازمة للرشة الواحدة ويشمل السعر المواد وكافة الأعمال وكل ما يلزم لتسليم العمل جاهزاً.
16.	توريد وتركيب لوحة تحكم الكترونية: يتم تركيب لوحة تحكم الكترونية خاصة بهذا النوع من العمل ويجب أن تورد جاهزة من أوروبا من نفس الشركة التي ستورد المرشات ويجب أن تعمل الكترونياً وفق برمجة مسبقة بحيث تقوم بكافة الأعمال اللازمة للتحكم بفتح المرشات حسب التوقيت المطلوب وبالتسلسل اللازم ضمن أوقات محددة سبق برمجتها وأن تكون اللوحة مزودة بنظام لتبيان درجة الرطوبة في التربة والنقص اللازم للمياه المطلوبة وعموماً يجب أن تكون اللوحة جاهزة موردة مع الكتالوج الخاص بها ويشمل السعر المواد وكافة الأعمال وكل ما يلزم لتسليم العمل جاهزاً.
17.	توريد مرشات: يجب أن يكون توريد المرشات من شركة خاصة ومعتمدة ومخصصة لهذا النوع من الاستعمال وعلى العارض أن يذكر نوع المرش وماركته وكافة التفاصيل المتعلقة به ويجب ان يكون المرش يحقق التدفق وقطر المرش المذكور في المخططات المرفقة ويشمل السعر المواد وكافة الأعمال وكل ما يلزم لتسليم العمل جاهزاً.
18.	محطة الضخ: تتكون من مضختين تعملان على مبدأ الطرد المركزي ويجب أن تكون مكن نوع أوروبي يحقق التدفق اللازم مع خزان تمدد وساعة ضغط وفلتر معدني شبكي مع لوحة تحكم خاصة بالمضخات مع الريليات اللازمة والقطع ..الخ. ويشمل السعر المواد وكافة الأعمال وكل ما يلزم لتسليم العمل جاهزاً.
19.	تركيب وتوريد الأهداف: يجب على المتعهد توريد وتركيب الأهداف المكونة من عوارض معدنية على شكل حرف U مقلوب بحيث يكون التباعد الداخلي بين العارضتين أفقياً 732 سم وارتفاع العارضة الأفقية عن مستوى العشب 244 سم وتكون العوارض من مقطع دائري بقطر 10 سم (أسطوانة) أو مقطع مفلطح على أن لا يزيد العمق عن 12 سم .يتم تثبيت العوارض ضمن قواعد بيتونية مسبقة الصنع مزودة بفراغ يمكن التحكم به لضمان شاقولية العارضة وعدم اهتزازها . تزود الأهداف بشبك مصنع جاهز حسب قوانين الاتحاد الدولي ويتم تثبيت الشبك على العوارض بواسطة علاقات خاصة ملحومة بالعوارض المعدنية من الخلف ويتم تثبيت عمودين معدنيين بارتفاع 240 سم عن سطح العشب وبتباعد 200 سم عن العارضة خارج الملعب (انظر المخطط المرفق) ويكون تثبيت هذين العمودين بواسطة الطرق من الأعلى بحيث تغمس الأرض بما لا يقل عن 70 سم ويشمل السعر المواد وكافة الأعمال وكل ما يلزم لتسليم العمل جاهزاً.
20.	توريد وفرش التربة الزراعية: يجب توريد التربة الزراعية والتي تتكون من المواد التالية:
•	رمل المازار بنسبة 20%.
•	رمل نهري بنسبة 60%.
•	بيتموس بنسبة 3%.
•	تورب بنسبة 3%.
•	إضافات منوعة.

يتم توريد التربة المذكورة أعلاه عن طريق فرش طبقة من رمل المازار على كامل المساحة وتسويتها ومن ثم يتم فرش طبقة من الرمل النهري وتسويتها ومن ثم يتم فرش طبقة من البيتموس ومن ثم التورب وبعد ذلك يتم خلط التربة في الموقع بواسطة عزاقة ميكانيكية بعمق الخلط لا يزيد عن 15 سم ومن ثم يتم تسوية السطح النهائي حسب الميول المطلوبة بميول 0.5% على طرفي الملعب حسب المخطط المرفق ومن ثم يتم نثر طبقة من السماد الخاص من نوع Starter قبل فرش رولات العشب الطبيعي.

21. زراعة المرج: على العارض ان يوضح في عرضه الطريقة التي سيورد فيها المرج إن كان على شكل رولات جاهزة أو على شكل بذور أو على شكل لفائف تحوي البذور وعموماً وبغض النظر عن الطريقة التي سيعتمدها العارض فإن النتيجة المطلوبة هي أن تكون أرضية الملعب دائمة الاخضرار بالكثافة المطلوبة وفق الاتحاد الدولي FIFA وعموماً يجب على العارض أن يوضح الجهة التي سيتعاون معها لتنفيذ هذا الجزء وأن يحدد مصدر المواد والخبراء الأجانب الذي سيستقدمهم لتنفيذ العمل وطريقة استبدال المناطق المتضررة في المستقبل خلال فترة الصيانة والضمان وكذلك يجب أن يحدد نوعية البذور التي سيستخدمها بحيث تتحمل عوامل الطقس ودرجات الحرارة من -10 إلى +60 وفي كافة الفصول والسعر يشمل الأعمال والأجور لتنفيذ العمل.


----------



## م / وليد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك على المواصفات. و اعتقد اننا فى حاجة ماسة الى المواصفات فى مجال اعمال الحدائق و الرى بصفة عامة سواء للمنازل او للمشاريع الكبيرة و يمكن ان تكون هذه نواة لذلك فشكرا لك مرة اخرى.


----------



## مايزنر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعة...
وفقك الله...


----------



## Arch_M (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة عزيزي
architect one


----------



## ابو يمنة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

:67:ما اجمل المعلومة من الملاعب العشبية
واطمع اناجد الية للتوصيلات الارضية لرش الملاعب ومافاض من الماء


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (3 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تساعدينى بهاى المواصفات بخرائط او بفايلات pdf او اى شى عندك ارنتظر جوابك


----------



## lumsat (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المواصفات


----------



## architect one (17 فبراير 2010)

الإخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## am22am (25 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيكم


----------



## nabeelmed (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم .. تحية اليكم واشكركم جدا على هذه الجهود القيمة .. ارجوا التكرم علينا بتزويدي بمخطط هندسي لملعب يسع 10 متفرج . ولكم منا كل الاحرام والتقدير 
نبيل حمد


----------



## nabeelmed (13 يوليو 2010)

اسف المقصود 10000 الف متفرج


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المساهمة القيمة


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جداااااااااااا راااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..... بارك الله فيكــ وزادك الله من العلم بسطه  ​


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2013)

موضوع قيم و شكرا على المعلومات


----------

